# EggO’s Exercise Journal



## Eggowafflesplz (Dec 5, 2020)

Made my first post here to introduce myself about one year ago. I’ve been consistent in lifting over the last year and going to try and keep a detailed log of my journey. Currently 195 and switched to PPL 8 weeks ago. Was eating strictly keto since 1/1/19 and decided recently I needed to change my diet and add carbs. I work out fasted at 4:30AM before work. Any input will be greatly appreciated as I have no idea what I'm doing. 

Today
PULL DAY
1 min rest between sets

Strait arm cable pulldown
120x10
130x10
140x10
150x10 
160x10

Pullups body weight 
3x10

Dumbell Rows
55x10 
60x10
70x10
70x10
70x10

Wide grip Cable pulldown
115x10
130x10
145x10
160x8

Underhand Cable pulldown
115x10
130x10
145x10
160x6

Vbar cable Pulldown
115x10
130x10
145x10
160x5

Hammer strength front pulldown
70-10
70-10
70-10
80-10

Dumbbell Pullover
50x10
60x10
70x10
70x10

Barbell Curls - wanted 60# none available.
50x15
50x15
50x15

Hammer Curls
25-10
25-10
25-10


----------



## Eggowafflesplz (Dec 5, 2020)

Strait Arm Pulldown
120x10
130x10
140x10
150x10
160x10

Pullups body weight
3x10

Dumbell Rows
50x10
60x10
70x10
70x10
70x10

Wide Grip Pulldowns
115x10
130x10
145x10
160x8

Underhand Pulldowns
115x10
130x10
145x10
160x6

Vbar pulldowns
115x10
130x10
145x10
160x5

Hammer Strenght front Pulldowns
70x10
70x10
70x10
80x10

Dumbell Pullovers
55x10
60x10
65x10
65x10

Barbell Curls
50x10
50x10
50x10

Hammer Curls
25x10
25x10
25x10
25xfailure15


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 5, 2020)

Those are some pretty high numbers on the straight arm pulldowns, Waffle.  Good job.  I'll follow along.  

I don't do well if I don't eat before I train.


----------



## Eggowafflesplz (Dec 5, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Those are some pretty high numbers on the straight arm pulldowns, Waffle.  Good job.  I'll follow along.
> 
> I don't do well if I don't eat before I train.



Those straight arms are done on a cable machine i can do more weight on. I guess more pulleys make it easier. If I was to use the one I do pull downs on I would have to drop the weight considerably. I’ve tried to use the same machines consistently so tracking my progress isn’t difficult.

I haven't tried eating before going to the gym yet , but not opposed to it. I wake at 3:30 and first set at 4:30.


----------



## PZT (Dec 7, 2020)

nice colume in that workout


----------



## Eggowafflesplz (Dec 7, 2020)

Alright yesterday was my off day. Back at it this morning with legs and abs.
Weight: 200.8

Squats
bar only x 10
90x10
135x10
180x10
225x10
225x10

Leg Press 
135x10 feet low toes out
135x10 feet middle plate
135x10 feet high toes out
225x10 feet low toes out
225x10 feet middle plate
225x10 feet high toes out
315x10 feet low toes out
315x10 feet middle plate
315x10 feet high toes out
405x10
515x10
515x10
515x10

Leg Extensions
80x10
90x10
100x10
110x10
120x10

Leg Curls
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x10
110x8

Calf Raises Barbell 
180x15
180x12
180x12
180x10
180x9

Ab Machine
110x20
120x20
130x20
140x20
160x20

Hanging Straight Leg Raises
3x10

Leg Crosses
3xfailure


----------



## Eggowafflesplz (Dec 8, 2020)

No sleep last last. Back hurting from yesterday. Terrible decisions on meals yesterday. No energy this morning but sucked it up and got to the gym. Worst day mentally i've had in a long time.

Incline bench 30degree?
45x10
55x10
65×10
75x10
75x10
75x10

Shoulder Presses
50x10
60x10
65x10
65x10

Incline Bench 45Degree?
55x10
65x10
75x10

Front raises
25x10
30x10
30x10

Side Raises
30x10
30x10
30x10

Rear delt face pulls.
55x10
65x10
75x10
75x10

Tricep overhead rope extensions
5 sets

Tricep pushdowns
5sets


----------

